# Safe, Cheap Alternative to Pyrotechnics



## CrisCole (Feb 15, 2011)

The infamous question. You want to use Pyro, but you do not want to hire a professional.

I've found that the best solution to pyro wants is fog. 

Fog can be used for everything. And I mean everything. I love using fog in a show, because I think it enhances the show, and keeps things moving.

Need fire? The best way to do a fire effect without risking your theatre is with fog. You must remember the power of association. If people see black smoke, they will assume fire. If they see black smoke and some flickering orange and red lights in the distance, they will think fire.

What is more, if you light fog with red and orange lights, it will look like an open flame. 
Don't believe me?
Try it! 

Set up a fogger and PVC ducting. Cut a narrow slit down the length of the tube, and cap it off. Attach the open end to the fogger and let it come out in a thin sheet. Then take your favorite PARs, and toss on some red, orange, and yellow gels (I've personally found that I like LEDs better for this effect) and set them with some barndoors aiming at the sheet of fog. With a little practice, you can focus the light so that it hits a the section of the fog that you want it to. Now alternate flicker your lights low and high at different times.


If you feel you need pyro for something look to fog first. If fog fails, then look to cyrogenics. 

If you can get creative with a 1000 watt fogger, then you can do most things.

Some effects I've personally done with a fogger:

-Smoking from a pipe
-Lighting a house on fire
-Explosions
-Showering sparks
-Fire effects
-'Flash pot' entrances and exits
-Lighting a match



I hope this helps some of you younger techs realize that you can do neat effects without the big fireball explosions.


----------



## blackisthenewblack (Feb 15, 2011)

CrisCole said:


> Some effects I've personally done with a fogger:
> 
> -Smoking from a pipe...
> -Lighting a match


 
With a fogger, how are you able to direct the fog in such a way, that there is so little fog? I am going to assume _(I know, never assume, but...)_ that these effects took place away from a table, wall or other convient place in which to hide the afformentioned ducting.


----------



## CrisCole (Feb 15, 2011)

blackisthenewblack said:


> With a fogger, how are you able to direct the fog in such a way, that there is so little fog? I am going to assume _(I know, never assume, but...)_ that these effects took place away from a table, wall or other convient place in which to hide the afformentioned ducting.


 
We used a mini hand held fogger and some IV tubing. The handheld fogger was about the size of a mic pack, so the actor slipped it into his suit coat inside pocket, and we taped the IV Tubing through his sleeve and into his pipe. 

It meant that for the few minutes of the gag, he couldn't set the pipe down, but it worked. 

It was part of the gag that there was a large amount of fog coming out of his pipe. There was this running gag about tabacco that never went out (like Wonka's everlasting gobbstopper) and the joke was that it kept going and going. So we just blasted the mini fogger for about thirty seconds. It was a hysterical effect.


As for the match:

We had a hollow match similar to a zippo, but a bit smaller. A bit before the effect, we filled the inside (which was hollow) full of fog. 

The actor then flicked the match, like you would to light it, and it let some of the fog escape. We had a red LED on the underside of the match that lit the small amount of fog escaping to look like a fire.

It was a really complex effect, but worth the affect it had. 

The line was delivered, and the lights went down low as the leading man flicked his match and light a cigarrette. Just by pushing the little lighter thing, the fog escaped, and the red LED flickered a bit. It was really neat.

Don't ask me how the match was made, we just told the Properties Girl what we needed and she made it.


----------



## blackisthenewblack (Feb 15, 2011)

Ah, I was confused by the "match". Do you mean lighter?


----------



## CrisCole (Feb 15, 2011)

blackisthenewblack said:


> Ah, I was confused by the "match". Do you mean lighter?


 
Sugar Honey Ice Tea. 

I'm sorry, I mean lighter. I don't know why I said match. Sorry!


----------



## WooferHound (Feb 16, 2011)

Confetti cannons or blowers are good replacements for Pyro too but are messy and should best be used at the end of an act. The venue will often charge extra for clean-up too.


----------



## What Rigger? (Feb 16, 2011)

Woofer, you've obviously seen and/or worked a Poison show.

YouTube - Poison finale


----------



## erichart (Feb 16, 2011)

I've made a lighter with an LED before, but I never thought to fill it with fog. Sounds like a neat effect.


----------



## CrisCole (Feb 19, 2011)

The FO7 Fogger is the one we used for the effect with the pipe. I imagine with some creativity, one could do many things with it.


----------

